# Where has dogloverx3 been????



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I was looking for an update about her new pup and saw that she hasn't been on since 9-13????? Is she ok??? Has anyone heard from her??


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I emailed Sarah a long time ago, and never heard anything. I hope she and the clan are okay.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Quite a few of us have emailed Sarah, and she has been online since that time but none of us have gotten a reply. I assume that Princess Aribella has joined the clan by now. I miss the pics of Princess Charlotte...


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Ya, I was concerned because I pm'd her awhile ago and I didn't recieve a response....typically she pm's back. I really hope everything is ok.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I PM'd her 2 x and so have others, I think it would have been nice of her to at least get back to one of us..
I have no idea why she is not getting back to anyone.. I hope she is well, and I miss the Princess aslo


Andrea~


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I pm'ed her couple of days ago but if she has not even logged in then she hasn't seen it yet. very worried


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I pm'ed her couple of days ago but if she has not even logged in then she hasn't seen it yet. very worried
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I PM'd her back in August and someone else did like 5x








From August to September!! She has been on SM, since then...
So I dont know what is going on ...

Andrea~


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sarah made a comment once that certain people (I have NO idea who) wouldn't comment on Princess Charlotte's pictures because she wasn't a purebred Maltese. It wasn't long after that that she stopped posting. I've always wondered it this is why. It would be a real shame if that was the case. There are a lot of Malt-mixes on here, and they're just as beautiful and perfect as purebreds in my opinion.

Sarah - if you read this - we love you and miss you.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Sarah made a comment once that certain people (I have NO idea who) wouldn't comment on Princess Charlotte's pictures because she wasn't a purebred Maltese. It wasn't long after that that she stopped posting. I've always wondered it this is why. It would be a real shame if that was the case. There are a lot of Malt-mixes on here, and they're just as beautiful and perfect as purebreds in my opinion.
> 
> Sarah - if you read this - we love you and miss you.[/B]










Yes I know all about that, and it's terrible.. But I don't think that is the reason, I think I know what it is, but I am not going to say it..
I love the princess as do many others..

Andrea~


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Her photos were some of my most favorite ever and I would share them with family and friends. I really miss her posts and, of course, all of her pups. I'm sorry if someone hurt her feelings - that's a shame. It doesn't matter one whit if the babies are 100% purebred or even if they are Maltese, to me. I just love sharing information and photos with all of you.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

I just loved looking at her babies, she takes wonderful photos







Please bring your pictures back!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I miss her posts and pictures too...I was really looking forward to seeing pictures of the new pup.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I too PMed Sarah ages ago and received no reply either, I am so sorry if something upset her, surely it can be resolved. I also miss seeing her beautiful pups, they are all so loved and well cared for and that's what we are all about here, no matter what breed. I also hope all is well with her and her babies








Please Sarah if you do see this thread, come back and share your pictures and stories with us, we miss you all


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

I also miss Sarah and her sweet babies. I've sent several pms, none answered. If you read this Sarah, please post. We all miss you.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I hope every thing is ok with her, I love looking at all her babies pictures







I love this one


http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=12332

Then one of my other favorites is the one where they are all looking out the window and all you see are their backsides


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I have PM'd her & emailed her









There was something that upset Sarah.

Sarah we want you to come back. You can put it all behind you & just ignore the users who upset you









The Royal clan needs their Princess & Butlers







& your new Lady in waiting, we want to know all about her


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> I hope every thing is ok with her, I love looking at all her babies pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVED!!!! seeing the photos of her little ones!!!.... Sarah, please please come back!


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

I don't know dogloverx3.....but maybe her computer has gone kerploint?.....or maybe something is wrong.....is her PM box full? I don't know the story, but since she isn't answering PMs from her friends.....that makes me wonder if maybe there is something else going on in her life? Do any of you have her real email address? You could send emails with titles telling her how much she is missed? 

I may be way of base....but not knowing the story....I just wondering. I worry.

PS I just looked at the pic....I do remember her. I loved her doggie family and her pics too!

PS #2 I don't always respond on the Cuuuuuute pics.....just because our dial-up and computer are so sloooooooooooow. Oh no! I hope I haven't offended anyone by not commenting. I love them all.....and so enjoy the pics.....now I feel bad that I haven't been commenting on them.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

sarah we miss u and seeing ur babies ..please come back!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I must say, I MISS seeing her BEAUTIFUL pics of Princess Charlotte, she is stunning. Who ever could make such a rude comment??.

Sarah if you see this, PLEASE come back.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i know i certainly miss pics of the princess and her royal subjects...sarah certainly has a way with words, photos, and costumes







she makes the simple photo of a pet....a wonderous story!









please come back, sarah, you can clearly see how missed you are here!!!!!

noselicks,
ann marie and the "what if we ALL dress up in costumes? will that make it better?" buttercup, who scurries to find her fairy princess costume....


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

i had tried sending a pm mabye two weeks ago and i never heard back from her. mabye her box is full









Amber


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I am just glad to hear she is ok. I wish she and her pups come back, i do miss looking at such beauties, it was such a treat to see Princess Charlotte and the boys!!!


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

I miss her too! Princess Charlotte is adorable. I hope she decides to come back soon. I know that I can't always comment on everyone's pictures, videos and posts. Some days, I can be online for hours and then there will be days or weeks when I can barely check what's going on. I hope she did not feel slighted in any way. On the other hand, I know that life can get difficult and sometimes it's hard to participate online. So come back soon, Sarah!!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

She takes the most gorgeous pics and her babies are all beautiful!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

I miss Sarah too. I was soo looking forward to the arrival of Lady Arabella. Wondered how the Princess would deal with that. The photo with the three all looking out the door is one of my favs too. Showed it to hubby when I saw it months back. Always love Sarah's bunch. So miss finding a new picture post with any of those muffins in it, all just too beautiful.
Aimee


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Still no sign of her?????!!!!! Wow....wonder what's going on.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

i have wondered where she was too, i miss seeing photo's of her fluffbutts, how long has it been since she was on last?

i was looking forward to seeing photo's of her new baby too









please come back Sarah







your babies are all beautiful.



felicity and mishkin


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Sarah, has been in touch at last
















Everything is OK, she has been very busy & will try to come back to the forum soon









Lady Arabella is home & she is looking forward to telling us all about her


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Good to hear Elaine!!!

Andrea XOXO


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh that is wonderful news Elaine, I am so pleased Sarah is coming back and can't wait to see her beautiful fluffbutts and of course meet little Lady Arabella too


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

YAY!!!!














This is wonderful news. I am so glad to know that Sarah and her babies are ok! Come back soon Sarah, we miss you!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

That`s great to hear!!!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

So glad to hear that Sarah and her bunch are on her way back! Can't wait to hear all the news.
Aimee


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Sarah, has been in touch at last
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























Thanks Elaine! Can't wait to hear from her.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

That is great news


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm glad that she is ok







I was getting very worried


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> Sarah, has been in touch at last
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for updating all of us. SO glad everything is ok!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Sarah, has been in touch at last
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am glad to hear that all is well and I look forward to her return on SM and hearing about the new arrival.


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

Yay!!


----------

